# Question about where to put great tread tires up front or back?....



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

I have a 05 a4 goat and the 2 front tires are still very good but that backs are getting down in tread. Is it better for safety/handling reasons to keep the 2 good tires up front or rotate them to the rear and bring backs to front?


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Tire shop told me to put the good tires in the back, better to push the nose in a hard turn then slip the rear and spin the car out.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

pctek said:


> I have a 05 a4 goat and the 2 front tires are still very good but that backs are getting down in tread. Is it better for safety/handling reasons to keep the 2 good tires up front or rotate them to the rear and bring backs to front?


If your not rotating front/rear every 5~8k miles.... IMHO, smoke the rears off the rim then put new rubber up front, rotate front to rear and rear to the trash. 



jetstang said:


> Tire shop told me to put the good tires in the back, better to push the nose in a hard turn then slip the rear and spin the car out.


That is assbackwards stupid advise they gave you for that scenario.... guess they never heard of drifting? You can better control a rear drive car that breaks loose in the rear with your throttle & counter steering... vrs having the front end push out and not having control to do jack**** about it. For a FWD car... I would however agree with them because the front wheels are pulling you thru a turn instead of the rear drive wheels pushing the front thru a turn.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

That is assbackwards stupid advise they gave you.... guess they never heard of drifting? You can better control a rear drive car that breaks loose in the rear with your throttle & counter steer... vrs having the front end push out and not having control to do jack**** about it. 

Wow, guess you handed my ass to me..
But, many in the real world aren't drifting on a daily basis.
Nice hostility. :cheers


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

jetstang said:


> That is assbackwards stupid advise they gave you.... guess they never heard of drifting? You can better control a rear drive car that breaks loose in the rear with your throttle & counter steer... vrs having the front end push out and not having control to do jack**** about it.
> 
> Wow, guess you handed my ass to me..
> But, many in the real world aren't drifting on a daily basis.
> Nice hostility. :cheers


Sorry dude.... it wasn't meant to be directed at you. That's why I used the term "they" (intent was toward the shop that gave you that advise). True enough drifting isn't the same but it is a good example of extreme power slide control.


----------



## buffgunner (Mar 23, 2010)

In this case, the tires are probably about the same age and therfore the grip level front to back are similar. However, in rain or snow, the actual tread depth will make a difference and the rear needs more.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Sell the car for something cheaper or get new tires if they are that low. Only bad things will happen from bald tires.


----------

